# Installed Oem reverse Camera. Workes great.



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is the link to the kit I installed. I cut a hole inbetween rear plate lights. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-VW-CC-Genuine-OEM-Rear-View-Back-Up-Camera-Retrofit-kit-rns315-rns510-/291196074837?hash=item43cca37b55

To do job correct you have to be very carful cutting hole in bumper. Best bet make a template and cut slow. I removed plate lights while installing to help snake wires. The wire harness has 3 wires brown for ground red to 12v+ ( I ran to fuse box and used a fuse tap on a free space) the blue wire goes to the tail light reverse wire ( which is blue with black stripe on drivers side. The RGB cable needs to be ran behind RNS-510 ( or if you have RNS-315) Navigation. I do not think the base touch screen radio has a RGB input. You need to vagcom radio and add simple camera ( this is one that has no interactive lines when turning wheel). The whole job took about 4 hrs to do correctly. The hardest part was getting the rns-510 out . The trim is very hard to get off without snapping it. I do not know why VW did not make this a factory option. The VW beetle needs this. It is much safer now.


----------



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

*Photos of finished install*








[/url]Beetle RNS-510 Cam by sricca2, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Vw Beetle Camera Wide Shot by sricca2, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]VW Beetle Camera Closeup by sricca2, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]2014 Beetle Reverse Camera by sricca2, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

*Here is a Photo of the car.*








[/url]2014 VW Beetle Convertible Premium by sricca2, on Flickr[/IMG]

just picked up a 2014 Beetle Premium Convertible. They are blowing these out now. you can get at Least $5000 off sticker


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

sricca said:


> Here is the link to the kit I installed. I cut a hole inbetween rear plate lights. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-VW-CC-Genuine-OEM-Rear-View-Back-Up-Camera-Retrofit-kit-rns315-rns510-/291196074837?hash=item43cca37b55
> 
> To do job correct you have to be very carful cutting hole in bumper. Best bet make a template and cut slow. I removed plate lights while installing to help snake wires. The wire harness has 3 wires brown for ground red to 12v+ ( I ran to fuse box and used a fuse tap on a free space) the blue wire goes to the tail light reverse wire ( which is blue with black stripe on drivers side. The RGB cable needs to be ran behind RNS-510 ( or if you have RNS-315) Navigation. I do not think the base touch screen radio has a RGB input. You need to vagcom radio and add simple camera ( this is one that has no interactive lines when turning wheel). The whole job took about 4 hrs to do correctly. The hardest part was getting the rns-510 out . The trim is very hard to get off without snapping it. I do not know why VW did not make this a factory option. The VW beetle needs this. It is much safer now.



im doing this next week my rns510 is already in, yeah you are right about the trim price the plastic pry tools help:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. is there any connection the the bcm? what route did you run the video cable, center hump or or base boards?

thanks 

bryce


----------



## nrsource19 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is a complete kit for the RNS-315 system. No dealer programming required:
http://www.icarkits.com/products/RVCVW73B


----------



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

*Ran cable under door sill plate then up and across*

I first used a stiff wire to snake from camera hole ( that I cut) to drivers tail light( which I removed) . The wires then came into trunk area through hole for tail light harness. I taped the metal with electrical tape just to make sure the squeezed wires against the metal does not cut into wires. Then the wires were tucked neat all the way up to front under sill plate. I did remove rear seat bottom to aid in the running of wires. Once up front they were ran up toward fuse box then wire tied across and up behind radio. The factory camera is the way to go. Even if you buy a vagcom and resell it on ebay you will be better off.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

sricca said:


> I first used a stiff wire to snake from camera hole ( that I cut) to drivers tail light( which I removed) . The wires then came into trunk area through hole for tail light harness. I taped the metal with electrical tape just to make sure the squeezed wires against the metal does not cut into wires. Then the wires were tucked neat all the way up to front under sill plate. I did remove rear seat bottom to aid in the running of wires. Once up front they were ran up toward fuse box then wire tied across and up behind radio. The factory camera is the way to go. Even if you buy a vagcom and resell it on ebay you will be better off.



cool good deal! i got the same kit as you and ill never sell my vagcom!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::vampire::vampire::vampire: 

bryce


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> cool good deal! i got the same kit as you and ill never sell my vagcom!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::vampire::vampire::vampire:
> 
> bryce


 got it in and working yesterday took about an hr and a half. no bad at all im very happy!


----------



## green wildhare (Mar 31, 2007)

*Looks great*

I have the exact same 14 beetle premium convertible. It really needs a back up camera. Has anyone installed the one that flips up from the vw emblem. I know they are more expensive. Anyone else install this one that fits above the rear plate???? Thinking i might just go that route, although the pop up one would be way cooler


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

green wildhare said:


> I have the exact same 14 beetle premium convertible. It really needs a back up camera. Has anyone installed the one that flips up from the vw emblem. I know they are more expensive. Anyone else install this one that fits above the rear plate???? Thinking i might just go that route, although the pop up one would be way cooler



i have seen one guy on here that did it to his 2012, it did look really good, i opted to install mine in the bumper took 2 min to cut the hole with a dremmel and it was a lot cheaper, this guy has the oem stuff you need to do it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire::vampire: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-BEETLE-G...t-2011-2014-/291196074837?hash=item43cca37b55


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Where did you run the wires under or thru to get to the radio? (carpet, console etc..)
Anyone have pics of installation?


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I just send the eBay seller a best offer. They are local to me. Hopefully the take my offer. I have a vagcom guy to do the coding for me.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

wogeboy said:


> Where did you run the wires under or thru to get to the radio? (carpet, console etc..)
> Anyone have pics of installation?


sorry i didnt take pics but i ran the data cable up the drivers side floor board under the carpet. i ran the factory gps antenna wire on the right side under the head liner running behind the glove boxes. :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:

i didnt need to get the factory antenna im just a little anal about the car. 

all the power ground and signal for the cam electrical connections were done in the trunk i did not run it to the fuse box as its not needed. you can tap the power off the trunk light and the signal off the reverse light ground anywhere.:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ddaarr said:


> I just send the eBay seller a best offer. They are local to me. Hopefully the take my offer. I have a vagcom guy to do the coding for me.



he took a best offer from me on 2 of them one for my 2012 beetle and one for my wife's eos :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

brycecube said:


> sorry i didnt take pics but i ran the data cable up the drivers side floor board under the carpet. i ran the factory gps antenna wire on the right side under the head liner running behind the glove boxes. :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:
> 
> i didnt need to get the factory antenna im just a little anal about the car.
> 
> all the power ground and signal for the cam electrical connections were done in the trunk i did not run it to the fuse box as its not needed. you can tap the power off the trunk light and the signal off the reverse light ground anywhere.:wave::wave::wave::wave:


Thanks
No problems with getting the cable under the trunk and rear seat areas?
thanks again
Will put in a offer price and see if he accepts (150.00 range) THX


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

wogeboy said:


> Thanks
> No problems with getting the cable under the trunk and rear seat areas?
> thanks again
> Will put in a offer price and see if he accepts (150.00 range) THX


no not at all once you lift up the bottom carpet covering the spar tire just went right up along the side. 

good luck on the 150. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Picking up the reverse cam on Monday from the eBay seller.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ddaarr said:


> Picking up the reverse cam on Monday from the eBay seller.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

nice!


----------



## vwboyfriend (Jul 13, 2015)

*What tools are necessary?*

What tools did you use to cut the hole for the camera?


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Most are using a 28mm hole saw, then squaring it with a file.

For those who installed the kit, my camera stays on for a few seconds going forward. Anyone else do the same?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vwboyfriend said:


> What tools did you use to cut the hole for the camera?


i used a dremmel with a small cutting wheel. took about 5 min.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ddaarr said:


> Most are using a 28mm hole saw, then squaring it with a file.
> 
> For those who installed the kit, my camera stays on for a few seconds going forward. Anyone else do the same?


yep :beer: it really depends on the head unit you have (what revision) as to how long it stays on i think by design its set to turn off somewhere between 3 and 5 mph


----------



## green wildhare (Mar 31, 2007)

*Yes my camera stays on*

I just installed this camera kit in my 2014 beetle. I thought it was easy to install. A little time consuming, but fairly easy. I got the power from the rear cigarette lighter though. Much easier than messing with the fuse panel, and running wires all the way up front I cut the hole with a smaller hole saw then used a file to make it the right size .funny thing happened when I took it to the dealer to have it programmed . I wired it all up but didn't cut the hole yet ( wanted to make sure it worked first) leaving it sitting in the trunk area. The dealer told me it would not work after he programmed the car. Leaving the dealership very discouraged, I went on some errands. The first time I backed up it worked. It worked the rest of the day. When I got home I opened the trunk and taped the camera to the bumper to see how well it worked . Put it in reverse, nothing . Put it back in trunk and said---- well you can amagine... The next day, back up worked. I figured out, it only works with the trunk shut. I thought I would pass this along. Anyway..... Great camera.....works perfect... Yes delay, you kinda see where you've been driving forward . Don't know if it's a time thing or speed


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

green wildhare said:


> I just installed this camera kit in my 2014 beetle. I thought it was easy to install. A little time consuming, but fairly easy. I got the power from the rear cigarette lighter though. Much easier than messing with the fuse panel, and running wires all the way up front I cut the hole with a smaller hole saw then used a file to make it the right size .funny thing happened when I took it to the dealer to have it programmed . I wired it all up but didn't cut the hole yet ( wanted to make sure it worked first) leaving it sitting in the trunk area. The dealer told me it would not work after he programmed the car. Leaving the dealership very discouraged, I went on some errands. The first time I backed up it worked. It worked the rest of the day. When I got home I opened the trunk and taped the camera to the bumper to see how well it worked . Put it in reverse, nothing . Put it back in trunk and said---- well you can amagine... The next day, back up worked. I figured out, it only works with the trunk shut. I thought I would pass this along. Anyway..... Great camera.....works perfect... Yes delay, you kinda see where you've been driving forward . Don't know if it's a time thing or speed


Thx for nice write -up. Couldn't you also use the trunk light for power?


----------



## green wildhare (Mar 31, 2007)

*Trunk light power*

Yes I thought of getting power from trunk light , would have been even easier , but I thought that's continuous power , and since I stored for 6 months out of the year, I don't want the camera powered that long. I'm sure it draws very little power, just didn't want another thing draining battery. I'm sure would be fine on a daily driver .


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

green wildhare said:


> Yes I thought of getting power from trunk light , would have been even easier , but I thought that's continuous power , and since I stored for 6 months out of the year, I don't want the camera powered that long. I'm sure it draws very little power, just didn't want another thing draining battery. I'm sure would be fine on a daily driver .


i used the trunk light the lighter is the same isn't it? always on?? regardless the camera shouldn't use power until the reverse signal is sent to it to complete the circuit. 

i noticed the reverse cam doesn't work with the trunk open also :beer::beer::beer::vampire::vampire::vampire::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Got my cam kit this week.. now just to install it


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

green wildhare said:


> Yes I thought of getting power from trunk light , would have been even easier , but I thought that's continuous power , and since I stored for 6 months out of the year, I don't want the camera powered that long. I'm sure it draws very little power, just didn't want another thing draining battery. I'm sure would be fine on a daily driver .


Sent you PM.
Finally installed it this week... went fine. (radio removal was a bit of a pain)
How did you run the power to the cigarette plug? I cant seem to see how to loosen the rear of the center console.
THX


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the low line denim convertible - no nav. What head unit do I need to use a backup camera?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

wogeboy said:


> Sent you PM.
> Finally installed it this week... went fine. (radio removal was a bit of a pain)
> How did you run the power to the cigarette plug? I cant seem to see how to loosen the rear of the center console.
> THX


Look up the YouTube video that shows how to install the traction control button. It also gets it post from the cigarette liter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sricca said:


> I do not know why VW did not make this a factory option. The VW beetle needs this. It is much safer now.


It is standard on the 2017 models...


----------

